# Sanding/tools that work for me



## woodintyuuu (Aug 18, 2014)

I hope
this comes as a help to many or few. I am going to do a in depth sanding seminar here as i work on my own turnings and carvings. This is my own aggregate information that i do to finish work in my own shop, and grew out of another thread discussing ROS options. I made a comment that i think air driven is better, I so firmly
belive " that bumper stickes should be issued" I will jump around a good deal in this thread as it will pertain to the work i am doing at any given time. The beginning shots today are actually an introduction to the tools and some before and after shots of a sanding sequence during the finishing stages of hollowforms. I will show tommorow
a sanding sequence from rough carved/router work to ready to spray. I am only taking still shots till i learn a little more about video and voice. so here goes with some picts


some of my buddies



 

 
my beginning go to guy Its and aircraft drill i converted to a sander by threading the mandrel which is a five inch soft pad



 

A real workhorse the right angle 110 degree offset gives serious control



 

This is the stud of the sanding lineup If anyone sees a pattern developing here , its because there is



 

top view



 

the pattern is now broken , no air - electric , but the other pattern is more important all the previous sanders hade homemade custom pads to cushion the sandpaper. this one is also modified but with a hard pad

I am gonna repost so i can show some actual sanding images : be right back!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodintyuuu (Aug 18, 2014)

Here are cupla shots showing these guys at work



pc desert ironwood hollow form 3 coats laqueur , time to flatten out the finish/ oh sanded to 400 on the lathe



 

sanding out the high spots , this phase is critical to achieve a great finish, The laquer needs to fill all the low pock ridden spots and be cut back or they pocks just transfer through and will look bad I chose this pc of wood because it showed clearly the build up and sand off phase



 

using the grex



 

comming along



 

a particularly bad section



 

working the high areas



 



 

getting better



 

a snakewood jar that to the camera and naked eye looks pretty good /2 coats laquer and ready for sanding



 

Gonna stop and post cupla more picts of this phase now

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## woodintyuuu (Aug 18, 2014)

okay now i am gonna sand out a run on the urn



 

this is quite normal, the extreme sharp edges on the form cause the laquer to pool, then it runs, the good news is its an easy fix and truly is part of the finishing process

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 18, 2014)

This is great to see! I've been trying to apply my background in automotive finishes to my woodworking, It's getting there


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2014)

Good stuff Cliff, after sanding out, do you apply a final coat, or coats? How long do you let the lacquer cure before sanding out?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Aug 18, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Good stuff Cliff, after sanding out, do you apply a final coat, or coats? How long do you let the lacquer cure before sanding out?


i will certainly cover that barry i suspect this seminar will last quite a while as i have time between travels, i always bring a large tote to JC Campbell when i teach to show sanding tools and carving tools that dont work also. just as valuable, and if you guys want i will go through the sequence of sanding and finish applications , hope that answered your question. Oh your stuff looks nicely finished as well so feel free to jump right in with thoughts or use information (that applies to all who might participate) , im cool with that sort of thing. cl


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Cliff, I will be following this closely. My finishes are no where as fine as yours, but thanks, I'm sure I could benefit from some better equipment like you have shown, and a good spray rig...


----------



## woodintyuuu (Aug 19, 2014)

heres first try at uuuuuutuuube!!! thanks for the kick in the shorts @Kevin and @Mike1950 The video can only get better from here  please press the settings button next to the youtube sign and select a better quality.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice video, Cliff. Beautiful teapot! That thing's gonna look awesome when it's got a finish on it.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2014)

Cliff - excellent job on the video! I like your style too - no wasting our time with a bunch of needless verbosity. You just get right down to it. Stay with that format man and don't succumb to making video 10 minutes longer than they need to be like many in the woodworking video arena are doing. No need for a Hollywood production. And as you get better on the video rendering & production end and you film more involved processes you'll be able to learn to edit. I liked the real-time format for something like this I wouldn't have changed a thing. You also have a great voice and inflection for video tutorials - calm, relaxed, but not monotone. Really good job brother you have a future with video IMO I can see it already.

As far as the sander, it looks very effective but what really catches my attention is that it appears to be very lightweight. What does it weigh with the backing pad and all?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodintyuuu (Aug 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Cliff - excellent job on the video! I like your style too - no wasting our time with a bunch of needless verbosity. You just get right down to it. Stay with that format man and don't succumb to making video 10 minutes longer than they need to be like many in the woodworking video arena are doing. No need for a Hollywood production. And as you get better on the video rendering & production end and you film more involved processes you'll be able to learn to edit. I liked the real-time format for something like this I wouldn't have changed a thing. You also have a great voice and inflection for video tutorials - calm, relaxed, but not monotone. Really good job brother you have a future with video IMO I can see it already.
> 
> As far as the sander, it looks very effective but what really catches my attention is that it appears to be very lightweight. What does it weigh with the backing pad and all?


thanks kevin for the feedback, i have made full length videos to accompany the router jigs and hollowing tools by a professional , its about 1 1/2 hrs long and is really indepth about my process and philosophy on wood objects and there making. Made a dvd like i would like to watch, broken down into 15 chapters so you can go back to a certain tool and hand movement. If you want i will send one in mail for your review, and critique. also i will be going much much deeper into these sanding
apparatus and the plusses and minuses of each, again they will be random as i will show what im doing in the moment. So this tutorial will be longer and more indepth than just ros sanders, if thats cool with you. might take cupla months to get all in. But im pretty excited that i can now show it instead of tell it. PS
my daughter shot that for me last night with handheld cellphone nothing else. its upward from here AGAIN: thanks for the encouragement man cl

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice video Cliff! Very well done, especially for a cell phone video. The lighting was good, the sound was good. Very interesting too,


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2014)

Cool video- Cliff- seems your shop cleaning abilities are just about the same as mine!!!


----------



## brown down (Aug 21, 2014)

awesome video! if I may make one suggestion in the future tho. if you turn your phone sideways instead of vertical it will fill the entire screen instead of just a small window. other than that great video. straight to the point no mumbo jumbo as a filler like kevin said! nicely done


----------



## SENC (Aug 21, 2014)

Well done, Cliff!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 21, 2014)

Great start Cliff! Awesome vid, looking forward to more, hey that's one of our guys!


----------



## justallan (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the video, Cliff. Great job.
This will hopefully sometime soon put some of my tools from past careers back to life.
I'm sure looking forward to more.
I agree with Mike on the shop cleaning abilities. I can't throw anything away, so just have to go in and start tossing stuff out. It almost requires Kleenex.


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice tutorial Cliff and very interesting !


----------

